#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-19
<cy1> Holy crap this is awesome.
<cy1> I just made an SSH server
<cy1> using Twisted Conch
<cy1> That accepts every login, and forwards ports...
<cy1> But every port it forwards, first the connector's key fingerprint is sent on its own line across that port.
<cy1> So you can do auth totally based on keys, with no users involved!
<cy1> Anyone want to try it?
<cy1> Nobody? ._.
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I was able to file a bug but am unsure whether it will be fixed by Beta 2 or Release
<bkerensa> bdmurray:  Bug #952694
<lubotu1`> Launchpad bug 952694 in linux (Ubuntu) "Toggling Bluetooth off also Disables Wifi Networking (Wifi Hardware Switched Off)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952694
<goddard> anyone getting diablo 3?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-20
<bkerensa> hi zenlinux
<bkero> I'll get it if I an run it in wine.
<bkero> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25127
<bkero> looking hopeful
<bkerensa> bkero: That would be nice... I hope for a console version
<bkero> not going to happen
<bkero> diablo on console was fucking horrible
<bkero> diablo is not a console kind of game
<cy1> video game consoles: because just because it's physically impossible to design a non-general-purpose processor, that doesn't stop us from putting it in a box and welding things to it to cripple its functionality outside our explicit control.
<bkerensa> kees: wubi is 2.4mb
<kees> bkerensa: hm, interesting. that's not exactly tiny, but it's not huge.
<bkerensa> kees: yeah
<bkerensa> uhh I just want to get this juju charm out the door but I keep getting improvement suggestions left and right :P
<nathwill> bkerensa, is this the IRC client one you showed me?
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yeah and I have three people who have been looking at it and make suggestions :P
<bkerensa> they all want to use it so they all have opinions of how it should be written
<bkerensa> nathwill: fyi next time we have lunch I will just meet ya somewhere since I got the zipcar ;p
<nathwill> zipcar, you say?
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah we got a membership over the weekend to supplement our transit loving lifestyle
<nathwill> nice
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah they have Audi's and BMW's
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> sweet
<bkerensa> =o
<nathwill> damn you corporate wifi
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-21
<nathwill> morning early birds!
<c_smith> morning, nathwill
 * c_smith will brb, needs to restart his desktop for some updates
<nathwill> :)
<c_smith> back, took longer than it should have since I decided to do some testing on the RAM I bought, memtest told me there were some error.
<c_smith> *errors
<nathwill> interesting
<c_smith> not sure which stick would have the errors, as I saw no indication to that. or whether it's the connection.
<c_smith> and joy, I deleted my Documents folder......
<nathwill> well, you can pull them sequentially and re-run memtest...
<nathwill> hrm
<c_smith> true. I still have my Laptop operable,
<c_smith> the documents folder was deleted on my laptop
<c_smith> need to pay more attention to what I delete.
<c_smith> worth a try. I'll try sequentially testing one stick.
<c_smith> at a time that is.
<c_smith> ok, running Memtest on the first stick.
<c_smith> think for this I can spare my mouse and use it for my laptop
<bkerensa> such a busy week
<bkerensa> DocFreeze is Thursday and were no where close to done so were requesting a exception from the release team which is also pushing the translations behind schedule
<c_smith> sounds busy. I'd offer to help if I wasn't preoccupied with other stuff and I knew what to do there.
<c_smith> so, after testing 2 of my RAM sticks, no errors, testing the third, which is at 77% complete total, there are no errors, I'm guessing that it might have been that 2 of them weren't in all the way (my doing) so if this stick proves to have no errors, I'm going to insert all 3 again and run Memtest86 then, after making sure all 3 are in correctly.
<nathwill> good times
<bkerensa> nathwill: I sent out a e-mail regarding the LoCo Council's update approval guidelines if you have any feedback
<nathwill> k, i'll check it out
<nathwill> thanks bkerensa
<bkerensa> nathwill: finn should be here soon :D
<bkerensa> sending him back to Washington with some Ubuntu swag and other stuff so he can go convert the Microsoft folks
<nathwill> hehe
<c_smith> yay for kernel problems........
<bkerensa> c_smith: what kernel problems?
<c_smith> my desktop, after a few minutes of being booted up, has either a kernel panic, or dumps what looks to be a kernel crash dump to my screen.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Have you reported this?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Have you reported this?
<c_smith> I'm currently trying to figure out if this is due to the 3 1GB RAM sticks, or the kernel itself.
<c_smith> like I was going to say, it only started doing this when I looked in the tower after having issues with them, and found they hadn't been inserted all the way, and I fixed that.
<c_smith> my laptop is unaffected.
<c_smith> but even if this was a bug, I couldn't get the new fix into my desktop, as it doesn't last long enough to get a new kernel version onto it.
<c_smith> or any update, for that matter. atm, all it's good for is a really expensive RAM tester.
<bkerensa> c_smith: have you tried installing from the alternate iso?
<bkerensa> are you sure your using the right iso for your hardware?
<sbeattie> c_smith: also, what release are you trying this with?
<c_smith> yaaaay
<c_smith> my laptop no long gives me kernel problems! :D
<c_smith> *desktop, not laptop
<c_smith> bkerensa, care to hear how I fixed it?
<bkerensa> c_smith: sure
<c_smith> bkerensa, I simply removed one stick of RAM, seems the kernel doesn't like 3 slots being taken up.
<c_smith> and that's the  amount of slots total.
<bkerensa> c_smith: What architecture are you using?
<c_smith> strange, but that's how it goes I guess.
<bkerensa> are you certain one stick was not bad?
<c_smith> i386, x86, i686, however you want to label the arch
<bkerensa> are you certain the extra slot was not defective?
<bkerensa> c_smith: what capacity was the total ram if you had all sticks in?
<c_smith> and I'm sure the stick is good, not sure about the slot, but memtest86 gave me no errors on the ram.
<c_smith> the max is what i had, 3 GB.
<c_smith> for memtest86. I ran all 9 tests once on each stick individually, then again with all 3 put in.
<c_smith> no errors both times.
<c_smith> *both ways
<c_smith> I might consult with someone to see what might have happened. though.
<c_smith> bkerensa, for the kernel probs, I can tell you that it had khelper. and similarly named mentions in it.
<c_smith> well. I'm gonna leave this running to see if anything else pops up.
<bkerensa> c_smith: you might consult #ubuntu-kernel
<c_smith> bkerensa, thanks
<nathwill> pae kernel?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-22
<bkerensa> c_smith: ^
<bkerensa> nathwill: how is the weather in your neck of the woods? It is mighty cold here... Time for me to go hop in a Zipcar and find some food :D
<nathwill> cold
<nathwill> definitely cold
<bkerensa> 38 F here
<bkerensa> nathwill: I trade Finn a router for a Android Tablet (which I gave him months ago )
<bkerensa> I wonder if I can get Debian on this thing :D
<c_smith> bkerensa, through looking at logs, I failed to see you messaged me.
<c_smith> I was looking at the kernel log for my desktop to see if there was anything that would point me to what is happening with that port.
<c_smith> bkerensa, what's up?
<bkerensa> c_smith: is it a pae kernel?
<bkerensa> also have you used dmesg to dump the traces?
<c_smith> let me check
<c_smith> and each time it crashes, nothing can be done but to hard reboot it.
<c_smith> nope, not a pae, but it say SMP.
<c_smith> hmmm, that got me wondering exactly what pae is,
 * c_smith goes to look it up
<c_smith> bkerensa, by the sound of what I had help figuring out, the actual slot is bad. as with 2 sticks, it runs like a charm. insert the last stick, and the panics and crashes happen.
<c_smith> it's an older Gigabyte mainboard, so this isn't as surprising as what I thought was happening.
<nathwill> c_smith, that makes sense
<nathwill> bkerensa, what kind of tablet?
<nathwill> headed out, catch y'all later
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I keep getting a system error at login which indicates the problem is with twistd and when I click to report and it starts gathering info it then pops a new dialog saying the twistd client could not be determined
<bkerensa> Good Morning all
<bkerensa> adam_g: good luck on your server dev/motu app :)
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> hello
<adam_g> bkerensa: thanks
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you know anyone who works with U1 at Canonical? One of the OSU OSL folks is using Xubuntu but Oneconf is consuming 100M of memory on a vm and he wants to remove it however it would pull their entire desktop too
<slangasek> bkerensa: the right thing to do there is for them to file a bug on the package if oneconf is running when not needed
<bkerensa> k
<slangasek> or on xubuntu-meta, if they want to argue that xubuntu shouldn't require oneconf at all
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-23
<bkerensa> nathwill: pm?
<bkerensa> just in the nick of time even :D
<bkerensa> nevermind I got it... I'm working on a OpenStack bug
<c_smith> heylo
<c_smith> hello
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-24
<nathwill> hi c_smith
<bkerensa> hello
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> finally got a stable version of my charm shipped
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/oneiric/subway/trunk
<bkerensa> I kind of want to make more charms now
 * c_smith is at Broadway Commons ahead of time
<nathwill> slangasek: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/orphaned_projects.png
<nathwill> bkerensa: you kids and your spells
<slangasek> nathwill: you can tell it's fictional because it doesn't say Debian *GNU*/Linux
<nathwill> lmao
<nathwill> here's the actual page, it's worth it for the image title: http://xkcd.com/306/
<c_smith> nathwill, I see what you did there! XD
<nathwill> :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: wanna write some system documentation?
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> erm
<nathwill> perhaps.
<nathwill> please explain
<bkerensa> Ubuntu is kind of behind our Doc Freeze for 12.04 was supposed to be yesterday
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> wassa docs is needed?
<bkerensa> release team made a exception but were still behind
<bkerensa> nathwill: lp:ubuntu-doc
<bkerensa> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-docs-todo
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> pad huh
<bkerensa> if you look at the list you will notice I am the only one who has taken a task so far
<bkerensa> which is not good
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> wait a sec, that site tells me i am a member of ubuntu-etherpad
<nathwill> wtf
<bkerensa> you are
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> hmm no you are not
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> see
<nathwill> man, you're gonna make me fire up a VM...
<bkerensa> nathwill: You should do it for FOSS
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> haha
<nathwill> my new slogan "do it for the FOSS"
<bkerensa> Just Do It!
<nathwill> my coworkers have a slogan they like to use around me... "FOSS is dead"
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> lol
<nathwill> i think they enjoy watching my eye twitch
<nathwill> alrighty folks. i'm headed home, will probably be on later. enjoy!
<c_smith> yay for improperly configured ssh route
<bkerensa> Hell Budget
<bkerensa> Hello*
<c_smith> heyo, bkerensa! :D
<bkerensa> c_smith: hello
<bkerensa> Well I am off for some reading then bed
<c_smith> cya
 * c_smith goes to watch some Big Think vids from Michio Kaku
<c_smith> meh, sleepless night. >.<
<bkerensa> Good Afternoon All
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | IRC Meeting 2nd Sunday of Every Month @ 7pm | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | Precise Release Party Coming Up! -> http://j.mp/PreciseParty
<c_smith> hello
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-25
<bkerensa> ello nathwill
<nathwill> ello bkerensa
<nathwill> how's your saturday going?
<bkerensa> nathwill: good :) getting ready to have some dinner and netflix it up
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> finally got my Juju charm done and hope to snag the $300 Amazon Gift Card from the contest
<c_smith> ello
<c_smith> bkerensa, what is that Open Source Bridge thing about?
<bkerensa> c_smith: it is a convention
<bkerensa> like OSCON
<c_smith> cool,
<c_smith> might be something I'd consider attending, how much are tickets normally?
<bkerensa> c_smith: a few hundred
<bkerensa> I think $300 or $400
<c_smith> k, even with the discount, still outta my price range (only got around $50 in the bank)
 * c_smith continues working on UCK.
<bkerensa> c_smith: we will be raffling a ticket at the Precise Release Party next month
<c_smith> I saw, hopefully I am able to make it, we're moving the day before. :(
<bkerensa> c_smith: out of state?
<c_smith> nope, just south salem.
<c_smith> bigger house.
<c_smith> I kinda like the house.
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> I might have to come out to a Ubuntu Hour in Salem sometime now that I have a zipcar
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I have to go to Albany on Saturday
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> I might be holding a Hour this coming friday, no promises, as I'm visiting my family this week.
<bkerensa> c_smith: no worries
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> I'll definitely throw out an email on whether or not it will happen this week, as usual. :)
<bkerensa> cool
<c_smith> well, I'm getting accustomed to UCK, really is a neat tool.
<c_smith> you know what UCK is, right?
<bkerensa> nope
<c_smith> it's the Ubuntu Customization Kit.
<bkerensa> c_smith: a unofficial mod kit then :P those are not good to play with
<bkerensa> oh its a livecd maker
<c_smith> yep,
<c_smith> doesn't modify the system already installed, JVLB recommended I try it.
<bkerensa> c_smith: why would you be making custom livecd's though?
<c_smith> just for the heck of it,
<c_smith> simply because I'm bored, too
 * c_smith wonders if Remastersys could create a cd with updates preinstalled and certain apps installed
<c_smith> that would make my testing a lot easier.
<nathwill> oh thank god, they fixed dual monitors in unity
<tgm4883> nathwill, yea dual monitors works pretty well
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-20
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Are you aware of firefox-lp-improvements not installing the userscripts into firefox right?
<bkerensa> I had to re-install firefox and firefox-lp-improvements but they are not being added to FF
<bkerensa> bdmurray: em:maxVersion="15.0.*" <--- can haz 19.0+? :)
<bkerensa> raring is at 19.* and surely next release will be FF 20
<bdmurray> bkerensa: I'll fix that thanks
<bkerensa> blkperl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/puppet/+bug/1157808
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 1157808 in puppet (Juju Charms Collection) "Request for new maintainer for puppet/puppetmaster" [Critical,Triaged]
<blkperl> bkerensa: no thanks
<bkerensa> ;p
<blkperl> bkerensa: I have no interest in charms
<blkperl> bkerensa: those ubuntu cds you gave me are going to be distributed at an event for highschoolers that have been accepted by PSU :D
<bkerensa> Lawl
<adam_g> any terminator users upgrade to raring yet?
<bkerensa> me
<adam_g> bkerensa, are you bitten by this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/terminator/+bug/1155770  i
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 1155770 in terminator (Ubuntu) "terminator issues with global menu bar" [Undecided,New]
<bkerensa> adam_g: huh yeah just noticed that.... also when I did try and move it terminator crashed
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-21
<bkerensa> bdmurray: oddly I did get the update on the firefox-lp-improvements today but the stock replies still not showing =/
<blkperl> slangasek: so guess what! One Ubuntu Precise NFS client can bring our 55K fileserver crashing down just becuase stupid gnome processes lose their minds
<blkperl> :(
<blkperl> everytime I kill gnome-session/dconf-service things get better
<slangasek> blkperl: well obviously you should be using CIFS instead of NFS then
<slangasek> blkperl: you could try installing pam-xdg-support from quantal to see if that makes any difference
<slangasek> quantal-security, rather ;)
<blkperl> slangasek: well we use CIFS for the windows clients.
<slangasek> blkperl: is Ubuntu killing your NFS the reason that mirrors.cat.pdx.edu is not responding to me? ;)
<blkperl> slangasek: yes
<slangasek> score
<blkperl> slangasek: in the middle of a 2 hours service outage :(
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-24
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Still having issues with replies (firefox-lp-improvements) http://awesomescreenshot.com/09f1322x5e
<bdmurray> bkerensa: and does +reload+ do anything?
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-03-17
<wxl> i know we've got a couple devs in house. i have an easy-to-fix bug in galculator, which is developed on sourceforge. is it typical to branch/merge on launchpad and then expect it to be pushed upstream? are there some particular rules to follow?
<kereltis> I saw that Ubuntu Italy released an webapp for their loco. I could not find one for us so I've been playing around with creating one today.
<wxl> cool kereltis !
<wxl> no that's weird
<wxl> oops wrong channel that one :)
<kereltis> Well that's the last time I'll...oh wait... ;-)
<kereltis> I'll upload it so you can take a look, unfortunately I don't have an Ubuntu Phone yet, just the emulator but it will give us something to work with. :-)
<wxl> i have one, kereltis, so get it to me and i'll test it out
<kereltis> Cool
<kereltis> See if you can grab it from here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bze0ebspiCtkSXpaZk1HUWtCTFE&authuser=0
<wxl> kereltis: not readily. would be better to have it on launchpad :)
<kereltis> Cool
<kereltis> the app should be in the click store now, it got accepted so we can test it.
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-03-18
<kereltis> Here we go https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/uolt.dean-che
<wxl> wow kereltis cool!
<wxl> seems like it could have been a scope :)
<kereltis> I haven't attempted a scope yet. :-)
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-03-19
<wxl> kereltis: i can't find the thing on the ubuntu store for some reason. is that to be expected? where's the code at?
<kereltis> I haven't uploaded it yet
<wxl> oh :)
<kereltis> The app isn't in the store?
<wxl> well that link you sent
<wxl> i went there and when you click install it's supposed to take you to the store or whatever
<wxl> it did
<wxl> and then couldn't find it
<kereltis> strange, it's showing as published
<wxl> also the name is weird
<wxl> what's it called again?
<wxl> uolt right?
<kereltis> yep
<kereltis> I just clicked on the link and it shows it
<wxl> i can see it at the link but the install button doesn't work
<wxl> it goes to find it in the ubuntu store app and it's not found
<wxl> manually searching fails too
<kereltis> strange
<wxl> the url is scope://com.canonical.scopes.clickstore?q=UOLT
<wxl> see, so it's a search query
<kereltis> It's not a scope though
<wxl> well that's the url ubuntu-appstore uses
<kereltis> I'm in my account and it says it's published with no problems, 1 person is using it in the UK
<kereltis> I published it under social networking
<wxl> lemme see
<wxl> i assume the store updates on launch
<kereltis> it should
<wxl> opening social networking
<wxl> i see ubuntu-it
<wxl> but not uolt
<wxl> maybe i need an updated for some odd reason
<wxl> is there a minimum version?
<wxl> i'm on devel-proposed but a wee bit behind
<wxl> downloading mako 141 currently
<kereltis> I got it, I bet it's because your on 14.10, I use Click Framework ubuntu-core-15.04
<wxl> nope that ain't it. see above :)
<kereltis> hmm
<kereltis> Ok, under discovery it says "Not available in: None" and "Available in: None" but I don't seem to be able to change it.
<kereltis> booting the emulator now, going to see if I can get to it from there
<kereltis> I'm not seeing it either
<kereltis> I'm going to take it down for now
<wxl> well you can at least get the code up somewhere so i can manually install it :)
<kereltis> I hope they expand this to scopes https://developer.ubuntu.com/webapp-generator/
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-03-20
<kereltis> We can use that automated webapp toolthat Michael Hall put up to do a webapp for the Or LoCo team unless someone wants to make a scope. Would be a good way to test the site.
